# GTX 680 , GK110, Gpu-z screenshot, fake or real



## crazy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Can u guys pls look at this and at least tell us if its real or fake ? thx

http://rigmods.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/gtx680gpu-za54qo.jpg

http://rigmods.com/wp/blog/leaked-nvidia-gk110-chip-info/


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 28, 2012)

crazy said:


> Hi everyone. Can u guys pls look at this and at least tell us if its real or fake ? thx
> 
> http://rigmods.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/gtx680gpu-za54qo.jpg
> 
> http://rigmods.com/wp/blog/leaked-nvidia-gk110-chip-info/



Personally I would say plausible maybe even real except the bus width seems quite large for GDDR5 memory chips tbh. The 6 billion transistors is definately plausible as gtx 480 had 3 billion and that was considered monstrous back then.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2012)

bit neat and tidy though 6billion transistors exactly , might be along the lines of what well see from them, arnt they (nvidia ) reducing the shader speed to core speed this time round? surely that will mean fairly high core clocks to compensate a bit ,sall gravy n game on i say.


----------



## christian27 (Jan 28, 2012)

6000M transistor count and 512-bit bus width? if real, what kind of hungry power monster Nvidia is working now?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2012)

definitely fake

(can't explain more, without telling people what to do better in future fakes  )


----------



## crazy (Jan 28, 2012)

thx alot W1zzard and everyone for answers. really thx


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 28, 2012)

^^What would happen if you put a gtx 680 with the last version of gpu-z?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 28, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> definitely fake
> 
> (can't explain more, without telling people what to do better in future fakes  )



You can. Its simple, you write the program so they are pillow biting fakes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> definitely fake
> 
> (can't explain more, without telling people what to do better in future fakes  )



wasnt it addressed that NV would be using a 256bit bus and not a 384bit/512bit bus for Kepler.

It certainly looks fake to me.

Anything like this should definitly be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 28, 2012)

i also thought they were going to skip 600 series and use the 700's for kepler, where 600's would be 500 re-vamps for lappies or what have you. Though that was of course jsut something in the rumor mill.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 29, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> wasnt it addressed that NV would be using a 256bit bus and not a 384bit/512bit bus for Kepler.
> 
> It certainly looks fake to me.
> 
> Anything like this should definitly be taken with a grain of salt.



That was only for the mainstream cards. It is unknown yet as to what they will use in their high spec cards.


----------

